# (Another) bike fit question



## NickTB (4 Jul 2020)

Hi all.

I have a question regarding my bike and the fit. I bought a used Cannondale CAADX about 6 weeks ago, and with one thing and another I’ve only last week started putting decent miles on it. I’m finding when out I’m fine and the bike feels really comfortable up to the 12-15 mile mark. After that I’m getting shoulder, elbow, lower back and hamstring pain but only on the left side of my body. The right feels fine. I’ve bought new shoes and Im not 100% sure the cleats are correct as I’ve also noticed I’m scrunching my toes on my left foot when pedalling. Anything obvious I could be missing?

Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## bikingdad90 (4 Jul 2020)

Saddle tilted down slightly so your putting your weight on your hands instead of bottom?


----------



## Sharky (4 Jul 2020)

Do you still have your old bike/shoes?
Do a few rides on the old ones and see if the aches & pains get better.
Then new shoes on old bike etc

Care fully measure the relative contact points on both bikes.

Good luck


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2020)

NickTB said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have a question regarding my bike and the fit. I bought a used Cannondale CAADX about 6 weeks ago, and with one thing and another I’ve only last week started putting decent miles on it. I’m finding when out I’m fine and the bike feels really comfortable up to the 12-15 mile mark. After that I’m getting shoulder, elbow, lower back and hamstring pain but only on the left side of my body. The right feels fine. I’ve bought new shoes and Im not 100% sure the cleats are correct as I’ve also noticed I’m scrunching my toes on my left foot when pedalling. Anything obvious I could be missing?
> 
> ...


The shoes could be an issue as I've now found I need insoles for my shoes and cleat position is really important to me as my feet turn in slightly when hanging free and it takes a bit of messing around to match that on the cleats.


----------



## NickTB (4 Jul 2020)

Just looked at the cleats and they're really worn down. Ordered some more and will attempt a new fit when they arrive tonight


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2020)

Also get into the habit of stretching back, hamstrings, calves, hip flexors, neck shoulders daily if possible 👍


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jul 2020)

Side on pics of you on bike please. One with the pedal at 3pm and one with the pedal at 6pm, hands on hoods.

Toes clawing inside shoes is usually down to the foot sliding around in the shoe and/or cleat position too far forward. Do this frequently enough you will actually see the wear on the insoles as your toes constantly try to grab and stabilise the whole foot.


----------

